# Куплю регистровою машинку и накладку.



## Alex_Bond88 (2 Фев 2017)

Куплю декор. решетку (накладку) и регистровую машинку (7 клавиш) и эмблему к баяну Сатурн. Можно в личку [email protected] С уважением, Алексей.


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (2 Фев 2017)

На всякий случай выкладываю фото запчастей которые ищу.


----------



## glory (2 Фев 2017)

Если на снимках ваши детали, то не понимаю зачем их менять? Вы надеетесь что у кого-то в хламе сохранились эти детали в первозданном виде?..
Их просто надо восстановить, реставрировать..


----------



## Alex_Bond88 (3 Фев 2017)

glory писал:


> Спасибо, за ответ. Детали действительно мои и я их сейчас восстанавливаю, буду счищать старую краску, а регистровая машинка нормальная. У меня два Сатурна, один без накладки и регистровой машинки. Вот для второго баяна я ищу эти детали.


----------

